# ISR Air Force Looking for Name for F-35



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2011)

This from _Arutz Sheva_:


> The IDF announces that it is seeking the help of the public in finding – not a missing person, but a name for its newest plane.
> 
> The IDF has recently purchased 20 F-35 fifth-generation stealth fighter jets from United States manufacturer Lockheed-Martin. Though delivery to Israel of the world’s most advanced attack aircraft is expected to begin only in 2015, the IDF is already looking for a Hebrew name for it.
> 
> At first, Israel Air Force planes were named after birds of prey, such as Baz (falcon), Ayit (eagle), and Netz (Hawk). It later became fashionable to give names such as Sufah (storm), Barak (lightning), and Ra'am (thunder). The Hercules cargo plane took on the name of the legendary Greek’s real-life Jewish counterpart, Samson ....



How's your Hebrew?  Here's the IAF page on the F-35 naming contest, and here's the Google Translation of said page.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Mar 2011)

Inspired by a member of this site, I'm torn between "Naysayer" and "Eeyore."


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Mar 2011)

How about the Planes of Abraham?


----------



## Haletown (1 Mar 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> How about the Planes of Abraham?



That's gotta be a winner  . . .  :nod:


----------



## Kalatzi (3 Feb 2012)

Clay Pigeon? Sitting Duck? Shot Turkey?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Feb 2012)

By the time it makes it to the flight line: Mathuzalem?


----------



## Pencil Tech (13 Mar 2012)

Vapourhawk


----------



## a_majoor (13 Mar 2012)

The literal translation would be: ברק


----------

